# Are Pine Cones Safe?



## JesseroDo (Mar 9, 2017)

I just got my does a few days ago and they are my first goats. Ive found that they LOVE pine cones, but am unsure if theyre safe for them to eat. Does anyone know?


----------



## Marie28 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just saw your post from my profile...

We give them to our rabbits after reading they are okay ( they eat them till they are stubs) so unless goats have very different digestive system I would think they would be okay.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 9, 2017)

Mine eat pine needles and strip
The bark off of pine trees so I don't see that the pine cones would be different


----------



## TAH (Mar 9, 2017)

Mine love pine cones! 

I have never kept them from eating them and they have never gotten sick.


----------



## JesseroDo (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you everyone! Pine cones on the menu, it is  The gals will be very happy hehe


----------



## Akrnaf2 (May 13, 2017)

JesseroDo said:


> Thank you everyone! Pine cones on the menu, it is  The gals will be very happy hehe


You must be careful with this kind of cons  they are strictly out of the menu!


----------

